
New Numbers Reveal Asian Wage Gap in Tech - adidash
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/asian-america/new-numbers-reveal-asian-wage-gap-tech-n223196
======
jessaustin
_The study makes a point to stress that the authors don’t believe that H-1B
visas depress wages..._

Ummm, I think this "point" needs a bit more support. At first blush, it is
implausible at best.

